# Builders help needed



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Starting a self build extension, done courses and fair bit of building in the past but never done any ground works.

Ive had a trench fill foundation done so i need to do 2 courses of bricks in the ground then 2 more above ground to bring up to dpc level.

On areas of the foundation though ive found it to be upto 60mm lower in places, do i do large mortar beds on the 2 below ground courses or do i split some bricks to slide some small slithers in


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Personally I would use a levelling screed made from a mortar mix as heavy build up on the brickwork is not the way to go, get hold of a laser level and float it on top. The most I would really consider for mortar build would be about 10mm over per bed.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Yikes, 60mm is a lot of difference, that's virtually a full brick and a lot to make up on two course. You could maybe use concrete blockwork as your first course, you could cut them from say 60mm to 120mm, I should say I'm a joiner not a bricky though


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah I would say that making up 60mm on two course is too much, and wouldn't be good in the long run! 
The idea about levelling screed is your best idea. Get a level line and float it to that. 
Best corse of action I recon. 

Although also being a joiner my word on brickwork is not as good as my word on wood! Lol


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I have considered buying blocks and cutting them down, or it was suggested to split bricks


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Whatever you decide on I'd run it past the building inspector as he'll spot it when he comes to inspect at DPC level.


----------



## madmax172 (Mar 22, 2016)

If you have already submitted a Building Notice or a Full Plan submission, give them a call and ask which way they would prefer. They may have a different suggestion and after all, they have to sign it off. That is assuming you are getting B/Regs.....


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Building regs wont see it it will be in the ground which get filled in both sides


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

They may not see it but I wouldn't try and hide stuff deliberately, they are not your enemy, they are there to help you and make sure it's done correctly so you don't have problems in the future.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Building regs wont see it it will be in the ground which get filled in both sides


Building Officer will want to see foundations and brickwork to above ground level before he / she gives the go ahead to backfill.


----------

